# A few New Malawi Pics



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

*Show Tank Lwanda*



























*Breeder Lwanda*



























*Growing out a few potential show pieces*




































cc


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome fish. That breeder Lwanda... Wow. Almost want to start up a tank just for some of his fry!


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome , have any fry available


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Really nice fish and shots CC.

all look to be mighty specimens-loving the Protemela 'Royal' and litho as well as Lwanda.
Love o see Full tank shot of show tank.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:

Lovely shots! Wonderful! Beautiful! Colorful!


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks guys. As you guys can probably tell, the Aul. Lwanda is my favorite cichlid and i have been working on getting a good specimen for several years. Happy with the present product.



firenzena said:


> Really nice fish and shots CC.
> 
> all look to be mighty specimens-loving the Protemela 'Royal' and litho as well as Lwanda.
> Love o see Full tank shot of show tank.


The full tank shot is not very impressive. Spending more time on content atm, will get back to setup after i get content in cruise control.



















cc


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

opcorn: STill love that (well, both) Lwanda.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Every Time I get bored and wanna look up some Lwanda stuff, I seem to always make my way to your posts.. and I get sad every time I see that Male of yours knowing hes out of my reach... I'm currently working on a Line myself trying to get a strain that I'm happy with, but If I had fry from that guy, Id leave the strain right where its at. Dammn.. I want his kids... The Little Male I have for this round, is coloring up pretty good, but I doubt mine will get that nice finage size yours does.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Protazerg said:


> *CrazyCichlid*
> Every Time I get bored and wanna look up some Lwanda stuff, I seem to always make my way to your posts.. and I get sad every time I see that Male of yours knowing hes out of my reach... I'm currently working on a Line myself trying to get a strain that I'm happy with, but If I had fry from that guy, Id leave the strain right where its at. Dammn.. I want his kids... The Little Male I have for this round, is coloring up pretty good, but I doubt mine will get that nice finage size yours does.


Thanks 

I will try to keep some fry around, but with only 1 beat up female left, not very easy. I did put out a nice grp of juvies to a breeder to work with. Will likely have something cooking in about 5-6 months I hope. Will keep you posted.

cc


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks man, your line is for sure a strain Id like to work with!


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice collection of malawi haps/peas!


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Can you email me at, [email protected] so I have your contact info so I can keep in touch? I don't wanna lose you lol, I do think about your fish a lot haha. Ill try and post some pics of my male so far shortly.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
here is my male, how hes looking so far, at about 3.5 inches. I don't think hes going to have even close to the amazing finage yours has.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Here is a vid I made of my Malawi tank, it shows the Lwanda better then my photo does. the camera flash flooded a lot of the color out, but if I took the pic without flash, hed be all blurry. (crappy camera) so I made this video, (with a crappy vid cam) that did not actually turn out so bad, its kinda nice. =)


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

looking very good prot. You have a nice collection there. The lwanda looks just as good as mine. The only difference may be the thicker yellow band and finnage...but if you give him a tank on his own with a few females the fins should get just as impressive. What is the lethrinops you have in there?


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
I have two "Red Cap" Lethrinops juvies, I don't know what sex they are yet, hopefully I have a pair, but knowing my luck, they will both be the same sex. =/


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Protazerg said:


> *CrazyCichlid*
> I have two "Red Cap" Lethrinops juvies, I don't know what sex they are yet, hopefully I have a pair, but knowing my luck, they will both be the same sex. =/


yeah those are real nice. I am trying the albus at this time. They are small but hoping for them to be book quality.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
If they do end up a pair, and spawn. I will fore sure send you some if you don't get any by then.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Protazerg said:


> *CrazyCichlid*
> If they do end up a pair, and spawn. I will fore sure send you some if you don't get any by then.


sounds good!
thx
cc


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

So bad news. I lost my breeder male a few weeks ago. The way I lost it sucks more than anything else.

I went to feed the Lwanda tank after I just fed a tank next to it. When i went to open the top, the Lwanda flipped out- darted into the hood, followed by darting into the side glass. Next thing I see is the Lwanda floating on it's side up to the top of the tank. It became became alert enough to attempt to swim, but the swim bladder was clearly shot and the fish was going belly up and tail spinning. Not much I could do at that point other than hope the shock wears off and the damage done would resolve itself...but it didn't and the the lwanda was dead by next morning. It was perfectly fine earlier in the day. I am guessing there might have been more than usual traffic around the tank that day having the lwanda on edge.

On the flip side I have my backup male that should look just as good if isolated....and appears to be a little nicer to the female. He has her holding and she is not even close to half dead yet. Hopefully some fry in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*

Im sorry to hear (read) that, fish will be fish right? Is the back up Male the one you had in your mixed tank with the other Haps and stuff? If so hes Still a knock out!


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

This makes me sad  I am sorry to hear about that.

Your Lwandas are the reason I have one in my show tank. I hope your line recovers and your female stands up to the new mate.

FWIW, I picked up 10 young Z-rock fry at a recent auction in hopes of growing one out as nice as yours.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Protazerg said:


> *CrazyCichlid*
> 
> Im sorry to hear (read) that, fish will be fish right? Is the back up Male the one you had in your mixed tank with the other Haps and stuff? If so hes Still a knock out!


Yeah- the back up is in the mixed tank but if he is moved to a side tank, he should thicken up just as nice and finnage will be just as nice. Colors are almost identical. 
Good news, 1 week later the female is still holding. The line is not lost, but now I have to be extra attentive to the 4 fry/juvies that i have sticking around and growing and will have to be attentive to this clutch. Will save you a few Prot if it pans out.

Boiler- thanks for the good words. Hope the lithobates pans out. The line i have is exceptional but the process of getting them were a serious pain. They are breeding like rabbits so i should have plenty of fry by the summer time.

cc


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Thanks! Id love some of those Fry!!! Are you interested in some F2 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"? My F1 male looks like this...
http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/La ... _Male.html

I can send you some toward the Lwanda babies, for when they get big enough. Those are the only Fry I have at the moment. they are still kinda small right now, but in a few weeks they should be fine.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

No worries bud, i will hold off for now. those look like super red tops that are usually line bred...so i am not sure they are actually F anything. either way they look good and are a know line. I have issues with my tank at this time as fish get larger and aggression is becoming more of an issue. 
I stripped the female Lwanda. Only 12 fry and they still had sacs on them, lets see what is left over and i will hope to send u some in 4-6 weeks.
cc


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
the Line Bred SRT's are more of an orange ish / red, my male there is yellow. I do have some of the SRT's in there, but the male SRT wont color up or spawn with the F1 male being the dominant one. I can see a big difference between the two. but yeah, would love some of those fry for sure man, thanks!!!


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Just seeing how your fry are doing


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

alive, 1-1.5cm. don't know how many I have...mixed in with phenicilus fry atm. The lone female is almost ready to breed again so crossing my fingers for another batch. This back up male is not nearly as intense as the original breeder.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Good timing on the post, the Lwanda spawned again today. Hopefully a larger brood this time.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*CrazyCichlid*
Well, let me know when you find out how many you have. I will take some


----------

